# The Alloy Wheel Thread



## SlammedTTS (May 28, 2015)

When looking for new allows, it's a bit of pain, so good to collate here:

Template:

Tyre Size: xxx / xx / xx
Alloy Size: xx" xj etxx
Alloy Make: x x

Photos:

Any supporting info: (e.g, spacers/suspension)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, This may help.
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/whee ... .htm#5x112
Hoggy.


----------



## SlammedTTS (May 28, 2015)

Thanks, but zero context though Hoggy.

Tyre Size: 255 / 30 / 20
Alloy Size: 20" 9j et48
Alloy Make: Team Dynamic 1.3

Photos:



















Any supporting info: (e.g, spacers/suspension)
Lowered on KW V3's

Ref: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=475090


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Great idea mate.

Unfortunately this mk2 section not many modify their cars in that way or so it seems so I doubt you will get much. I tried looking a while ago for this type of thread.


----------



## SlammedTTS (May 28, 2015)

Tyre Size: 245 / 30 / 20
Alloy Size: 20" 8j et45
Alloy Make: OZ Ultraleggera HLT

Photos:



























Any supporting info: (e.g, spacers/suspension)
10mm H&R Spacers and KW V3 Coilovers


----------



## SlammedTTS (May 28, 2015)

Tyre Size: 255 / 30 / 19
Alloy Size: 19" 9j et42
Alloy Make: Forgestar CF5

Photos:



























Any supporting info: (e.g, spacers/suspension)
KW V3's


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice work so far, always nice to see alloys on the same car to get the idea of look and stance.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Love that Stance. What is that lowered by?


----------



## SlammedTTS (May 28, 2015)

Tyre Size: 255 / 35 / 19
Alloy Size: 19" 9.5j et50
Alloy Make: Rotiform 3-piece OZT

Photos:


















Any supporting info: (e.g, spacers/suspension)
3mm spacers


----------



## SlammedTTS (May 28, 2015)

andys_tts said:


> Love that Stance. What is that lowered by?


Coilovers so most people just adjust till they are happy rather than measuring a set amount.

I would suspect it to be around 30mm+ over stock (RS height) and little less on the back.


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

Tyre size: 245/40/18
Alloy size: 18" 8.5J et45
Wheel make: Bola B17





Looks lower than it is cos the old wheels are still in the boot! :roll:


----------



## Maody66 (Mar 22, 2017)

Tyre size: 265/35/18
Alloy size: 18 x 9.5 et52
Wheel make: ATS GTR


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

I can't seem to find any aftermarket wheel thread for the mk2, please post yours!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

BBS CH-R 19x9,5 ET 45.

Best looking aftermarket wheels?


----------



## iLott (Jun 22, 2018)

leholtet said:


> BBS CH-R 19x9,5 ET 45.
> 
> Best looking aftermarket wheels?


Do you get any rubbing with this set up? Did you have to trim the tab down? What tyre size are you running?

Sorry for all the questions!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

iLott said:


> leholtet said:
> 
> 
> > BBS CH-R 19x9,5 ET 45.
> ...


They are not mine, im currently looking for a new setup, and i saw this photo on BBS official page. After googling it, i have seen no reports of rubbing. Looks like they are as flush as it can get.


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## SlammedTTS (May 28, 2015)

I thought my thread title was pretty descriptive - https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1830666


----------



## SlammedTTS (May 28, 2015)

Tyre Size: xxx / 19 / xx
Alloy Size: 19" 9.5j et45
Alloy Make: BBS CH-R

Photos:


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

BBS RX-R









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

VMR 708 et45 18"


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

My car came with these, although I never really liked them. But I've just had them re-finished in black (they were a slightly darker silver than the car) and I'm happier. They're Mille Miglia EVO 19" (you can't buy them new any more).


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

davectr said:


> BBS RX-R
> 
> 
> 
> ...


19x9 ET45?


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Can't remember the exact et, was deemed to be correct by BBS but needed 3mm shims on the front to clear the calipers


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

SlammedTTS said:


> I thought my thread title was pretty descriptive - https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1830666


It was but unfortunately threads like this get lost when people don't post on them... bit like this thread:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... start=1845

Which is always good to have at the top to nosey on peoples mods and stuff.

Threads like that and yours should become more permanent.


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Saw these on an A4. They are called velgen rims,20"
I think you can get them in 19",they look amazing, not sure if they would fit are TTs


----------



## Raffe (Apr 14, 2018)

Steve in Ireland said:


> My car came with these, although I never really liked them. But I've just had them re-finished in black (they were a slightly darker silver than the car) and I'm happier. They're Mille Miglia EVO 19" (you can't buy them new any more).


Blimey they are a blast from the past, I had a set of these on my Clio Williams back in 2000.


----------

